# Recommended scroll saw for $200.00 to $400.00?



## Oregon Woodworker (3 mo ago)

Wow, a whole forum on scroll saws! I have been reading through the many posts on the scroll saws people use; it is a little overwhelming. So I will ask it this way, what are the best (new) scroll saws to consider in the $200.00 to $400.00 range. If this helps, most of the wood I would be cutting would be 1/8" to 1/2" thick (no thicker), with the majority being 1/8" to 3/16" thick. This would be for cutting intricate pieces for inlay work.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Atomstack M50 laser is in that range and will cut 18x18 area. 3/16" pine cuts like butter and it cuts tighter than you ever could without entry holes! 😃


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

I would keep an eye on used market. I usually see most of the top brands like Dewalt, Hawk, Hegner pop up in your price range. I've owned the Dewalt and think it was a great saw. Laser cutter would be an option.


----------



## Waldog (Sep 7, 2013)

JRsgarage said:


> I would keep an eye on used market. I usually see most of the top brands like Dewalt, Hawk, Hegner pop up in your price range. I've owned the Dewalt and think it was a great saw. Laser cutter would be an option.


 I agree. I purchased a used Hegner for about $400 with a BUNCH of extras. Saw was in excellent condition and used very little. The HEGNER is, by far, the best scroll saw I have ever used! (I recognize others will disagree. It's JMHO!)


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Craigs list in the bay area has many listd for sale, our shop, under renovation,has two and prefers the dewalt to the Haenger (SP) due to it's ease of blade changing..


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I saw this mentioned on another forum. Although it is at the far end of your budget, you have the last call.
I too strongly support the 2nd hand tools in your local venues such as FaceBook MP, C/L, etc. As with any OnLine transaction, use due care and caution to really investigate it thoroughly before forking over any of your hard earned money.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Your choice of scroll saw should be made on where *you are* in your woodworking experience. I do not see a progression of scroll saw projects in your showcase. Buying a high end machine will not assure success with advanced projects. I presently have a Delta DSS-3. It was *free* and is quite adequate for what I do.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

+1 for used - best bang for the buck, and you can find them all over the place cheap. My first saw was, at the time it was made, a rather high end Delta that I picked up for $35 at a garage sale. Since then, I've managed to pick up two Hegners and a Delta Q3, all in almost brand new condition, and the most expensive one was $75. All came with extra stuff (blades, lights, foot switches, stands, etc...).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

The only scroll saw I have seen in that price range is the WEN 21" scroll saw, it seems to get pretty good reviews (I have not tried it), Buying a cheap crappy scroll saw will likely anger and frustrate you to the point of never wanting to use a scroll saw again. As others have stated, look at the used market, you can easily pickup a Dewalt, RBI or even a Hegner in that price range.


----------



## Oregon Woodworker (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the recommendations. Buying used does sound like a way to get a higher end saw at a lower cost. This Boice Crane saw is near me and advertised for $250.00. It looks like an old saw. I wonder if parts are available. Good deal or keep looking?









Update: I just read this article about Boice Crane. Old company long out of business and parts not available. I will keep looking.





__





Boice-Crane Co. - History | VintageMachinery.org






vintagemachinery.org


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

keep looking

That Boice Crane is desirable for collectors and seems to be in good shape... but way overpriced for everyone but a collector.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

There is a distinction between scroll saw and jig saw based primarily upon the detail they can cut. Of course there are other distinctions pointing in that direction. A jig saw is not equipped to handle the tiny blades used to do the really fine detail. These tiny blades have to be held under constant tension to do the scroll work, so they are stretched firmly in a "C" type frame, the best saws using parallel arms to stretch the blade and move it perfectly vertical. Jig saws are usually for coarser work, use stiffer blades and if under tension (like the Boise) it is done with a spring. At speed, the spring does not offer a uniform tension load and will snap smaller blades quickly. So choice of saw depends upon how you plan to use it.
DanK


----------



## Oregon Woodworker (3 mo ago)

Phil32 said:


> Your choice of scroll saw should be made on where *you are* in your woodworking experience. I do not see a progression of scroll saw projects in your showcase. Buying a high end machine will not assure success with advanced projects. I presently have a Delta DSS-3. It was *free* and is quite adequate for what I do.


You are correct, there is no progression of scroll saw projects in my showcase because I have never owned a scroll saw. I did borrow a friend's cheap Dremel scroll saw once, but that early model Dremel (from the 70s?) was next to worthless. I cut most of my inlay material with a plunge router and 1/16" straight cut bit.

I do not plan on buying the highest end scroll saw, however I know that with most tools, getting a quality tool early on can prevent having to upgrade as I learn and take on more advanced projects.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Oregon Woodworker said:


> I do not plan on buying the highest end scroll saw, however I know that with most tools, getting a quality tool early on can prevent having to upgrade as I learn and take on more advanced projects.


Yep!! That's where I'm at too.


----------



## Oregon Woodworker (3 mo ago)

Still looking and here are some scroll is for sale near me:

Dewalt DW788 20" (used twice, like new) with stand, foot pedal and extra blades for $400.00.

Delta 40-601 18" $160.00 or Delta 40-540 16" $150.00

Porter Cable PCB 375SS $240.00

Based on what I have read about ease of changing blades, I am leaning towards the Dewalt DW788. What do you guy think on the above saws considering the saw and price? All are advertised as being like new.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The 40-601 was the one I mentioned that I got for $35 but needing a little TLC. I Love that saw and have countless hours on it, but be aware there is an issue with the speed rotor... they tend to disintegrate over time. So, while I assume that one is running fine based on the rather high asking price, it's something to check. Fortunately, we discovered an easy fix, as documented here, that makes it a rock solid performer.

The Dewalt can be bought new for $400, and the Delta 40-540 and similar typically sell for around $50 around here (used). I have no experience with the Porter Cable, so hopefully someone familar with them can chime in - but they were selling for $229.99 at Walmart not too long ago.

Remember: Patience pays!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Is the stand with the DW-788 the factory one that goes with that model? Or, a home made one.
For me, it would be in the $250-300 range for that DW. I searched _earnestly_ for a year before I fould the one that fit me and my budget. It came with the foot pedal, regular tool stand (not brand specific) and light on an arm for $50.00 but needed some TLC.


----------



## Oregon Woodworker (3 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Is the stand with the DW-788 the factory one that goes with that model? Or, a home made one.
> For me, it would be in the $250-300 range for that DW. I searched _earnestly_ for a year before I fould the one that fit me and my budget. It came with the foot pedal, regular tool stand (not brand specific) and light on an arm for $50.00 but needed some TLC.


From the photo is in ad the stand does not look homemade


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Yeah, that appears to be the one designed for the 788. If you could haggle down to 250-300 you would get a good saw. From what I've read on the attached lamp, it is sub-par and often needs a more robust mounting bracket. No matter which you choose, we're looking forward to seeing some of your projects.


----------



## Oregon Woodworker (3 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Yeah, that appears to be the one designed for the 788. If you could haggle down to 250-300 you would get a good saw. From what I've read on the attached lamp, it is sub-par and often needs a more robust mounting bracket. No matter which you choose, we're looking forward to seeing some of your projects.
> View attachment 3863109


I emailed an offer of $300.00 so we'll see.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

Years ago I needed an entry level scroll saw because I wasn't sure I would continue to use one after the project I was doing was complete... So I purchased a Porter Cable S/S at Lowes on sale, complete with stand, for $179... It served me well for a decade until I moved... Lowes still sells the Upgraded model with better arm & blade attachment for $299. (Regular Price)... Porter Cable sells this saw Exclusively at Lowes.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/PORTER-CABLE-18-in-1-6-Amp-Variable-Speed-Scroll-Saw/50107044











Craftsman Table Lamp with Cherry Blossom Accents


FJPetruso's Project




www.lumberjocks.com


----------

